# Reisebericht, Kanada



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2009)

*.....*


----------



## myers (13. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

Weltklasse Trip, beeindruckende Bilder!!! Nach Kanada will ich auch mal irgendwann, aber leider braucht meine bessere Hälfte immer Sonne/Meer satt.


----------



## Crotalus (13. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*



myers schrieb:


> Weltklasse Trip, beeindruckende Bilder!!! Nach Kanada will ich auch mal irgendwann, aber leider braucht meine bessere Hälfte immer Sonne/Meer satt.




Kein Problem, dann quartiert euch einfach zur schönen Jahreszeit in Vancouver ein und deine Holde sonnt sich am Strand, während du halt nach Chilliwack hocheierst (180km etwa). Habe ich damals auch gemacht, muß man halt nur früh aufstehen


----------



## powermike1977 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

traumbilder! aber was issn bitte "jerry joy" fuer n porno name???


----------



## JonasH (20. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

Altobelli im Juli bin ich drüben. Ich freu mich sowieso schon so sehr und jetzt haust du auch noch sonen Bericht rein. Total geil!


----------



## Jean (21. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

Vergiss nicht Jonas das Du an der Ostkueste deinen Urlaub verbringst, nicht wie Michael an der Pazifikseite. Das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Moechte aber damit nicht sagen das es dort generell schlechter ist, nur anders eben. Stoer wirst Du dort bestimmt keinen fangen, dafuer vieleicht einen Bluefin...
Schoener Bericht uebrigens Michael, auch wenn ich's Dir schonmal gesagt hab. :m


----------



## LuckyS (25. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

Klasse Bilder!

Bin mitte Mai in BC, habe gelesen das man teilweise keine Drillinge und Wiederhaken verwenden darf.
Weiss jemand ob das nur unter speziellen Bedingungen so gilt oder allgemein gültig ist?

Cheers


----------



## Jean (26. April 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

In geschlossenen Gewaessern wie Seen ist das Fischen mit einem Drilling erlaubt soweit nicht anders geschrieben. Hier darfst Du auch mit Wiederhaken angeln. In Fluessen und Baechen immer Einzelhaken ohne Wiederhaken! Lese dir mal die Bestimmungen durch und lese sie genau! Unwissenheit schuetzt hier nicht vor Strafe und die sind hart in Kanada. Falls Du was nicht verstehst helf ich Dir auch gern, Hatte da Anfangs auch so meine Schwierigkeiten...|uhoh:

Hier der Link: http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/#Synopsis


----------



## LuckyS (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

Vielen Dank für den Link und die Antwort!

Ich werde wohl neue Köder oder zumindest Haken etc. in Kanada nachkaufen müssen #q


Besten Dank nochmal

Cheers LuckyS


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

Du solltest nicht nur an das Gerät denken. Besorge dir unbedingt die Synopsis mit den Bestimmungen. Diese unterscheiden sich von Gewässer zu Gewässer, wechseln teilweise sogar an den Flüssen je nach Strecke. Du wirst in Kanada stark überwacht durch die Fisheries-gerade dort, wo du glaubst allein zu sein. Die Strafen sind nicht hoch - sie sind drastisch!
Es wechseln auch die Entnahme- bzw. Releasebedingungen.


----------



## ralle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

Feiner Bericht !!

#6#6#6


----------



## Jean (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht nur an das Gerät denken. Besorge dir unbedingt die Synopsis.



Hab ihm doch den Link gepostet,Dolfin. Ist genau das gleiche wie die die Du im Laden als Papierversion bekommst.

Und hier ergaenzend der Link zu den aktuellen Lachsbestimmungen, die aendern sich wirklich taeglich.

http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/index-eng.htm


----------



## siegfried (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

Meine Tochter Sabine lebt in Chilliwack und ich kenne mich in der Gegend gut aus.
Von Vancouver nach Chilliwack sind es ca.95 Kilometer.
Nur der Ordnung halber.


----------



## Jean (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*



siegfried schrieb:


> Von Vancouver nach Chilliwack sind es ca.95 Kilometer.Nur der Ordnung halber.



Wollt ich auch schon richtigstellen aber vieleicht meint er hin und zurueck 180km, das passt dann auch so.


----------



## LuckyS (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht, Kanada*

das bedeutet das angeln in kanada in stress ausarten kann wenn man wie ich mit dem wohnmobil on tour ist 

-> an jedem gewässer erstal ne stunde nachlesen was man wann nicht darf ist schön zäh |kopfkrat

->  ich machs trotzdem :vik:

Vielen dank für eure unterstützung


----------

